# New Beetle BBS LM 19'-in Beijing



## tommy_lxb (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle BBS LM 19'-in Beijing (tommy_lxb)*

lower it


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Lower it and it's money!!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle BBS LM 19'-in Beijing (tommy_lxb)*

whats the width on those wheels? and what size tires?
looks good though.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle BBS LM 19'-in Beijing (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_lower it

Even *I* agree with ya on this one!


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle BBS LM 19'-in Beijing (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Even *I* agree with ya on this one!









mee to.
and me and you are like the two worst bag haters in the NB community.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle BBS LM 19'-in Beijing (tscbmxer92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tscbmxer92* »_
and me and you are like the two worst bag haters in the NB community.

the call was to "lower it"....no one said anything about "bagging it"....


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle BBS LM 19'-in Beijing (hippierob)*

i guess. but still it depends on what he lowers it on, cause sometimes coils look too low too.


----------

